# Question for the Retriever Trialers



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Sadly, I had to say goodbye to my 10 year old female yellow lab last week. She was a great hunter and an even better house dog.
I will really miss her, we had some great times!
I have an opportunity to get a dog from a Canadian National All-age FT Retriever Champion male and a very nice JH female. What are my chances of getting a dog that the average guy like me (I have raised and trained 2 GWP's and 2 labs, all good hunters) will be able to handle and enjoy. I am looking at both parents next week. Any suggestions as to what I should look for or ask? I would prefer to discuss any names of dogs or people as a PM if that's okay.
Canuck


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I would find out as much as you can about the female line. Ask why the dog only has a JH title. They're obviously campaigning the dog in tests, but why only JH?

When looking at the dogs, have them run the dogs, especially the female, to what you'd like your pup to be trained to. Things like marking multiple birds thrown and not just from their side with a couple bumpers. Have the dog run a blind etc.

Also, if the pup you want is going to be an inside dog, spend time with the parents in that kind of environment as well. A lot of people breed based on the accomplishments of the sire, however the averages set in breeding is 50/50 genes from each parent. Some dogs have been known to throw more of their genetics into the pups than the other but that is difficult to know unless they have been bred multiple times and you know quite a few of the offspring.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Make sure to ask the breeder about the dogs (parents) health cerft. Hips elbows eyes heart. If they have not done at least had the hips OFA'd walk away. Good luck. A pup coming from field lines may be a bit much to have as a house dog. They can be a hand full.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey guys thanks for the responses. I did not provide much info to go by in my first post. I'm a guy who has an opportunity to get a really great dog. I was concerned that I might be getting a dog that was too wound up or something. I have since had an opportunity to check out both parents. Both have all the health clearances hips, elbows, eyes, EIC. The female now has her SH and is starting her MH next week. She should have been there sooner (she's 2.5 yrs) but for time commitments by the breeder.
I got to see her handle triple blinds and marks and work her nose. She will not have problems with her MH. The male has even more impressive FT achievements than I stated. The kicker was seeing the dogs in the home/family setting. Just like my old lab! Calm, not killing the cats ....just like my old lab. I did not hesitate to hand over my deposit. I am the only one looking for a yellow female so I feel confident I will get a pup from the litter. Breeding will take place soon.

Now another question....what is easier...to teach a non-slip retriever the art and science of finding and flushing pheasants,
or getting a flushing dog steady in a typical waterfowl field shoot? My last two lads were almost entirely used for upland hunting.

I'm getting excited about having a pup again. Thanks again, eh :beer:

Canuck


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It's nice when the parents are titled, but equally important is HOW the dogs trained to get those titles. If they were easy to train and little pressure was used, that's what you want. If they were knot heads and the trainer was continually running electricity through them to keep them under control, look elsewhere.

It doesn't matter how much desire and drive a field trial dog has, if it's tractable and calm, it will make a great hunting animal.


----------

